# Bluetooth Problems



## ombracol (Aug 12, 2011)

So bluetooth will not auto connect and after a few days will not sync to my car stereo... I did a hard reset it fixed the problem but did it again after a few days....It will pair but once audio is tried to be played thru bluetooth it will disconnect ..One thing I noticed is after the problem occurs If you unpair the device and scan for devices it says it sees the device even tho the car is no where near the phone or on for that matter!

Any ideas or anyone having similar problems?>


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

I've noticed bt issues too, as in not always auto connecting even though the two devices were paired before. Sometimes it will, most of the time it requires toggling of bt two or three times. I'm stock unrooted.

Car stereo is an aftermarket Alpine. Never had issues with the GNex.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using RootzWiki


----------

